# Info zu den neuen Comfortpanel



## rostiger Nagel (11 Dezember 2010)

```
[FONT=Arial][SIZE=2][FONT=Arial][SIZE=2]KP400 Comfort, Besatell-Nr.: 6AV2124-1DC01-0AX0, Listenpreis ca. € 600,-[/SIZE][/FONT]
[SIZE=2][FONT=Arial]KTP400 Comfort, Bestell-Nr.: 6AV2124-2DC01-0AX0, Listenpreis ca. € 600,-[/FONT][/SIZE]
[SIZE=2][FONT=Arial]KP700 Comfort, Besatell-Nr.: 6AV2124-1GC01-0AX0, Listenpreis ca. € 1.150,-[/FONT][/SIZE]
[SIZE=2][FONT=Arial]TP700 Comfort, Besatell-Nr.: 6AV2124-0GC01-0AX0, Listenpreis ca. € 1.050,-[/FONT][/SIZE]
[SIZE=2][FONT=Arial]KP900 Comfort, Besatell-Nr.: 6AV2124-1JC01-0AX0, Listenpreis ca. € 2.000,-[/FONT][/SIZE]
[SIZE=2][FONT=Arial]TP900 Comfort, Besatell-Nr.: 6AV2124-0JC01-0AX0, Listenpreis ca. € 1.900,-[/FONT][/SIZE]
[SIZE=2][FONT=Arial]KP1200 Comfor,t Besatell-Nr.: 6AV2124-1MC01-0AX0, Listenpreis ca. € 2.500,-[/FONT][/SIZE]
[SIZE=2][FONT=Arial]TP1200 Comfort, Besatell-Nr.: 6AV2124-0MC01-0AX0, Listenpreis ca. € 2.400,-[/FONT][/SIZE]
[/SIZE][/FONT]
```
 
die Preise für die 700er Geräte sind schon gut, aber das der Preisunterschied zu den
900er Geräten für nur 2 Zoll so ca. 850,--€ ausmacht, finde ich schon ganz schön heftig.


----------



## Blockmove (11 Dezember 2010)

Was soll eigentlich dieser Trand zu "Wide-Screen"?
Ich seh keinen Vorteil drin?


Gruß
Dieter


----------



## JesperMP (11 Dezember 2010)

Danke Helmut.

Das sieht sehr interessant aus.

Z.B.: KP700 sollte dieselbe Baugrösse als OP277-6 haben, aber ist etwas günstiger als OP277-6.

Und was ist "Kurven F(x)" ? X/Y-Kurven darstellung ? Das wäre noch eine von die Wunch-Zettel für WinCC Flex.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (11 Dezember 2010)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Danke Helmut.
> 
> Das sieht sehr interessant aus.
> 
> ...


 
da ist dein Wunsch in erfüllung gegangen, du kannst jetzt Kurven in 
abhängigkeit von einen zweiten Wert darstellen z.b. Strom von Spannung
und hast nicht nur die Zeit als Basis.

Was auch schön ist das jetzt alle Panels der Comfort Reihe Script fähig 
sind. Dann könnte mann mit den KP400 und z.b. einer IM-CPU für gut
in Summe 1200,--€ viele Schweinerein machen.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (11 Dezember 2010)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Was soll eigentlich dieser Trand zu "Wide-Screen"?
> Ich seh keinen Vorteil drin?
> 
> 
> ...


 

Unser Promotor sagte dazu das es daran liegt, das die anderen
Auflösungen immer schwerer am Markt zu bekommen sind. Das
ist halt der Druck des Privaten Konsumer Marktes, der hat dann
auch Auswirkungen auf die Industrie.


----------



## Corosop15 (11 Dezember 2010)

http://www.automation.siemens.com/salesmaterial-as/brochure/de/brochure_panels_de.pdf

SIMATIC Panels Broschüre November 2010

Edit: Helmut, jetzt klappt er.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (11 Dezember 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Unser Promotor sagte dazu das es daran liegt, das die anderen
> Auflösungen immer schwerer am Markt zu bekommen sind. Das
> ist halt der Druck des Privaten Konsumer Marktes, der hat dann
> auch Auswirkungen auf die Industrie.



Ob das auch bei diesen kleinen Display-Größen stimmt? In Privat-Geräten findet man diese Größen ja eher selten. Ich bin ein Verfechter des klassischen Formates, da es zum Arbeiten (am PC) einfach besser ist.

Bei den Panels würde es sich mittlerweile anbieten, eine Navigationsleiste die ich üblicherweise oben oder unten habe auf die Seite zu legen. Mit dem Umstellen auf Wide-Screen wird das Bild zwar breiter, aber meistens auch niedriger sodass einem hier dann der Platz fehlt.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (11 Dezember 2010)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Ob das auch bei diesen kleinen Display-Größen stimmt? In Privat-Geräten findet man diese Größen ja eher selten. Ich bin ein Verfechter des klassischen Formates, da es zum Arbeiten (am PC) einfach besser ist.
> 
> Bei den Panels würde es sich mittlerweile anbieten, eine Navigationsleiste die ich üblicherweise oben oder unten habe auf die Seite zu legen. Mit dem Umstellen auf Wide-Screen wird das Bild zwar breiter, aber meistens auch niedriger sodass einem hier dann der Platz fehlt.


 
aber 4-12" sind doch klein, oder hast du so einen kleinen TFT auf deinen
Schreibtisch stehen :-D

Aber ich gebe dir Recht, das alte Format gefällt mir auch besser, wenn die
einfach nur die Auflösung angepasst hätten.


----------



## Jochen Kühner (11 Dezember 2010)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Was soll eigentlich dieser Trand zu "Wide-Screen"?
> Ich seh keinen Vorteil drin?
> 
> 
> ...



Vielleicht haben Sie deswegen bei den ganzen neuen Panels auch die Hochkant Projektierung vorgesehen...


----------

